# Any recommendation for distortion pedal?



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking for something to place in front of my 800 clone, right now I can get tone out of the amp as is, but I am looking for something to push it right over the top ( think Pantera type tones). I have an SD-1 I also have been using in front of the amp, not real happy with that mix, going to look into other over drives later, right now I am just looking for soemthing to get right over the top saturation, but with good clarity, while retaing the over all sound of the amp it's self (not asking for much eh?  )


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I've got a few suggestions... 

1- If you mix the MXR Dime Distortion with an overdrive pedal you can nail early Dime tones... the MXR Dime alone sounds a bit thin, so when I want that type of tone I mix it with the Wylde Overdrive. On the other hand, I wouldn't reccomend the Dime Distortion if you're looking for something more versatile.

2- If you can get a heavy tone already but want to get an over the top sound like Dime had, grab a 10 band EQ instead of a distortion pedal. Drop the mids, up the treble and you're home free. EQ pedals are good to have either way. 

3- If you just want a heavy ass tone, not in the style of Dime but still heavy, check out the Keeley modded Boss MT-2.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

I used to carry an old Ibanez SD-9 when I was a Rectumfrier user. In case the amp quit. It was a great stand in for the red channel on my single Rec.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Get a Radial Tonebone. They are built out your way too, I think....anyway I have heard great things about them!

:rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ThePass said:


> Get a Radial Tonebone. They are built out your way too, I think....anyway I have heard great things about them!
> :rockon:



...yep. the classic would fit the bill.

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Second the radial unit. I have a classic distortion. While I prefer the distortion I get from cranking my amp, that's rarely possible. The radial tonebone classic is a pretty versatile substitute. 

I used to have the british as well but I sold it. I kinda miss it. Wish I had kept it. It was very marshally...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

The Maxon SD-9 is very nice. 

For cheap plastic pedal with great sound, check out the FAB Distortion. I'm not kidding - it sounds great!


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*Sansamp*

Nothing beats a SansAmp! The Tri-AC sound is very broad and versatile. If you want a tone you just dial it in.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Tech 21 GT2.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am really digging the BYOC Overdrive I won on here. I haven't even had a chance to play with the mod kits that came with it. I have owned a Maxon OD9 as well, and I would put in on par with it.

I recorded a good chunk of the tracks on my bands last recording using the Wylde MXR, and it's a great pedal. Our stuff was more Classic Rock sounding too, so the pedal is not just for heavy tones.


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

BB-Pre Amps sound good, never tried one, but I'll be willing to buy one without trying it


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

Get a Krank Shaft from Krank


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

I think we need to make it a rule that you have to let the board know what you actually ended up buying after you ask for recommendations. :smile:

*So what did you get?*


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

BB preamp is a solid recommendation.. i have one and i dig it. Sometimes i find it bit "full" and actually keep swapping it with the 50$ digitech bad monkey for my 80's tones through an already breaking up tube amp but the xotic def is nice. 

For pantera sound go solid state. Yeah Dimebag was going through Krank near the end but he always used to say that he used solid state because he just didn't think tubes could give him the type of scooped heavy rythm that he needed for his tones. Nothing classic about that tone, it was just heavy as hell. My valvestate with a boost from an OD gets me there.. again, its solid state and the bass is tight with the option of the contour knob to scoop it.It also has that "metallic" tight hard sound to it vs the smooth tones you get out of more vintage amps. 

So maybe the Krank pedal if you want it on its own.. also, the digitech death metal pedal or the Scott Ian (anthrax) pedal would be sweet for you. I heard it through its presets and honestly, if i was still a heavy metal thrash guy, i'd use that pedal as a budget way to get that sound.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

By the way, just as a diff perspective, I didn't like the tech21 gt-2. I thought it sounded thin through my SS amp... the gain channel of the amp was just more full.. didn't really like it at all. Might record well though..


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> By the way, just as a diff perspective, I didn't like the tech21 gt-2. I thought it sounded thin through my SS amp... the gain channel of the amp was just more full.. didn't really like it at all. Might record well though..


Try the Tech 21 Sans Amp TRI-AC. It is the first pedal that I have actually turned the bass down on.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you want to push that JCM800 into heavier territory, grab two used ibanez TS7's and run 'em. go used, they'll be good and cheap.

or... http://www.bodenhamer-electronics.com - get a modded TS7 and you prooobably wont need another one lol


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

Some great recommendations here so far, thanks! Lots for me to look into!


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Skoczylas said:


> BB-Pre Amps sound good, never tried one, but I'll be willing to buy one without trying it


I own and use a BB Preamp. There is no way to get "modern" distortion out of this pedal. First off, it is an overdrive, not a distortion pedal. Second, it is vintage-voiced - the BB stands for Bluesbreaker (that should tell you where this pedal is coming from). There is no mid-range control, only bass and treble. Hence it is impossible to get a mid-scooped modern distortion sound. Works well in front of a Marshall to give that spongy, compressed tube overdrive.

For modern gain tones, I use the Vox Bulldog Distortion. It is a true distortion pedal with two channels. The first is more vintage-voiced. The second has a variable voicing knob, which, when cranked clockwise, gives you all the mid-scooped modern distortion you would want.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Cantom (Oct 24, 2006)

*Overdrive*

I picked up an MXR Wylde Overdrive yesterday. Played it for about an hour to try and get a feel for it.
The dynamics are really good. It has a volume, gain and tone control and a solid footswitch.
It's worth a listen.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Zoom G2.1U is loaded.
Digitech Metal Master is my fave! :rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I really like my EH Metal Muff (the largest one, the one with the two switches and the 6 knobs). It covers most of the metal distortion sounds that you can think of (anything from the early 70's to now).


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry, I somehow produced a double post and I don't have the faintest clue how I could delete this one.


----------

